# Milani Bare it All collection



## internetchick (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw this in the store, but forgot my phone or I would have taken a picture myself. I found this one on a blog. I love this collection. I usually buy bold colors, but I have been thinking a lot lately about work (I think winter quarter will be my last before I graduate), and I think these colors will be really work friendly.







Source


----------



## magosienne (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree, they look really nice and work friendly.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 11, 2010)

Truth or Bare






Teddy Bare






Bare In Mind






Bare To Wear






Missing two more shades. I really like them all. I can't help but like nudes.

source


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 11, 2010)

Ooooh, thanks for the swatches. These are pretty!


----------

